# Take Action - Stop the Knee Jerk Gun Ban



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.ruger.com/micros/advocacy/takeAction.html


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Done


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

already done last week or so.....just got some regular responses back from the rep's.... normal form letter....thanks for sharing the link though


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Done


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

did it again but, I wonder how much weight that really carries.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Cannot hurt.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

for 16hours today in Conn they held a hearing on a potential gun ban and other laws . here are some of almost 1300 speakers. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NyYYgLzF6zU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtZjUcze-k0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXQclBxN0t4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2IvAPjklxI


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Done thank you


----------

